# Myrtle Point park/ Solomons Isl. Town Creek bulkhead



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

I went out yesterday 7/5 after my not so great outing at the Peake from the night before. I started out around 3pm down at the bulkhead of the Town Creek pier in front of the old bar/restaurant on Solomons Island. Fished with peelers and b/w's caught one small rock about 8 inch to be exact. i also threw a couple crab pots and got zippy. I saw quite a few swimming around though. Not much action so I drove by SOlomons pier looked crowded so I decided to do some driving to look for a more chillax area. I remembered the post about the Myrtle Point park so I was able to find it and it was tucked in waaay deep in the woods but I was able to find it. I made my way down talked to an older guy Joe i think his name was and he had a White Bucket with some pretty fat hard heads. He told me you go further down to the beach area but It was kinda far to travel with all the gear I had. *Mental note bring less crap* So I set up in a really small area of the beach tried a bunch of baits squid/grass shrimp/ peelers ( which I heard croakers cant resist/ b/w's and FB b/w's. Basically nothing worked except for the good ol' BW's. The damn peelers fall off way too easy and got raped off the hook to easy if they do happen to make it that far. Maybe I wasnt hookin them right but either way b/w's were it for me. I caught about 4 in the range of 10 in. and I had one slam my 12 footer like a freight train and it turned out to be about 17in HH. I tried live lining a small spot and didnt get any takers. What was cool though there tons of bait fish circling the area where i was fishing unfortunately I didnt see any big boys chasing them around but maybe they were on the bottom. I didnt have any lures to throw at them anyway but I will bring some for next time. All in all it was a very nice day for me and my girlfriend to just relax by the water. She even got to catch a couple of the croakers too. Myrtle point is a nice quiet spot though and i'l definitely be back. Also one of the folks that came by told me about the big drop off at the beach so I wanna try that next time.


----------



## iammetalcore (Mar 26, 2008)

Where exactly is Myrtle Point? I can't seem to find it online.


----------



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

http://www.co.saint-marys.md.us/recreate/facilities/myrtlepointpark.asp


----------



## RacerX (Oct 19, 2007)

Yankem, 

Thanks for the report. I fished the Solomons pier for a few hours on 7/4, 3am and got nothing. Saw 1 medium croaker and 1 skate caught, that's it. Went back Sat. am to check out the action. Didn't bother to setup. I'll have to check out Myrtle Pt. next time I'm down there. How far of a walk to the deep drop off? Ever fish Flag Pond? The kid at the gate told me to not even try, said it was too shallow.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

aint it strange??? last year solomons pier was jumping just as much as plo if even more. this year nothin unless you are on a boat!!!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I used to love fishing from the town creek marina pier when I was younger. I didn't know you were still allowed to fish from the bulkhead.


----------



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm not so sure you can legally but we fished there for about 3 hours w/out any problems. There was a family next to us as well fishing. The only sign I saw was to stay off the pier.


----------



## psunmd (Mar 28, 2006)

*Solomns Area*

I looked at the maps for Myrtle Point-

I also noticed Greenwell State Park and Calvert Cliffs Park- has anyone ever fished these tow areas?


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

I fossil hunt at Calvert Cliffs State Park. NO-you do not want to walk the 1.9 mile walk to that beach which is used for fossil hunting. There is a small pond, at the front where you park that has bass in it. You need a license for fresh water Maryland. Forget getting to the beach here to fish.


----------



## scooleen (Feb 27, 2008)

I fish greenwell from a boat all the time, typically drift in front of the rocks before dawn, almost nobody is around. Greenwell is great, its a flat section that drops to about 20 feet or so, perfect for cruising blues and bass. I see alot of people there from about 7:30 on until close during summer and very few there in the fall and winter.


----------



## scooleen (Feb 27, 2008)

I fish greenwell from a boat all the time, typically drift in front of the rocks before dawn, almost nobody is around. Greenwell is great, its a flat section that drops to about 20 feet or so, perfect for cruising blues and bass. I see alot of people there from about 7:30 on until close during summer and very few there in the fall and winter.


----------

